# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Ανάκτηση επαφών από κινητό Android

## olorin

Γεια σας.Έπεσε κάτω το κινητό μου (Tcl idolx s950) και έσπασε το τζαμάκι.Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμία κίνηση στο touch...Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μεταφέρω τις επαφές μου(της συσκευής) σε pc ή σε άλλο κινητό χωρίς να αλλάξω τζαμάκι;

----------


## aktis

Δοκιμασε να συνδέσεις ενα κανονικό ποντίκι USB χρησιμοποιώντας ένα καλώδιο ανταπτορ USB OTG , μεχρι να επισκευάσεις το touch

----------


## diony

εγώ έχω χρόνια αυτό το πρόγραμμα και παίρνω backup τακτικά όλες τις επαφές τόσο από την κάρτα όσο και από τη μνήμη    *MyPhone Explorer (*δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για όλα τα κινητά*)*

*στο κινητο*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fjsoft.myphoneexplorer.client&hl=el
*στο* *pc*
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Mobile-Phone-Tools/Sony-Ericsson/MyPhoneExplorer.shtml

αν καταφέρεις να το εγκαταστήσεις φυσικά στο κινητό (με καλώδιο usb ενοείται)

αν δε σου κάνει ψάξε κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο μήπως σου δουλέψει

----------

crc78 (15-04-15)

----------


## crc78

Και εγώ το MyPhone θα σου πρότεινα , επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με αυτο εδώ



```
http://www.wondershare.com/phone-transfer/
```

Επίσης αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο τον συγχρονισμό και πας στο google και κάνεις login με τα στοιχεία σου , οι επαφές σου είναι εκει ...

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δοκιμασε να συνδέσεις ενα κανονικό ποντίκι USB χρησιμοποιώντας ένα καλώδιο ανταπτορ USB OTG , μεχρι να επισκευάσεις το touch


Χρήστο απάντησε μου σε κάτι εάν γνωρίζεις. Χρησιμοποιώντας το usb otg adaptor, πως μπορείς να κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Σου εμφανίζει κάτι σαν κέρσορα. Εάν όχι, τότε πως ???

----------


## mitsus78

Εγώ σε ένα smartphone που είχα δοκιμάσει, μου έβγαλε βελάκι όπως σε pc

----------

